# 2 zahlen auf gleich vorzeichen überprüfen ?



## HammerHe@rt (12. April 2002)

Situation:

zum einen hab ich ein Spielergebnis:  4:2 (in 2 variablen th=4 und tg=2)

zum anderen hab ich ein tip: 3:0 (in 2 vars tth=3 und ttg=0)


wie kann ich nun in einer if schleife testen ob der tip quasi von der tendenz richtig war...also die differenzen der beiden vars th-tg und tth-ttg das selbe vorzeichen haben....


wenn sie unterschiedliches haben dann is also falsch getippt

Ergebnis: 2:0 ->diff = 2
Tip: 0:2 ->diff =-2

if(vorzeichen gleich) dann ereignis1 sonst eregnis 2

hat wer nen tip?


----------



## AKM<2b> (12. April 2002)

na wenn th-tg größer 0 und tth-ttg größer 0 oder halt kleiner 0

oder meintest du dat anders
2b


----------



## Tob (12. April 2002)

```
if (($zahl1 >= 0 and $zahl2 >= 0) or (($zahl1 < 0 and $zahl2 < 0))){
 ereignis1;}
else{
 anderes ergeignis;}
```
tob


----------



## AKM<2b> (12. April 2002)

Mensch Tob

nimm ihm doch nicht den ganzen Spaß das selbst zu coden...  

2b


----------



## HammerHe@rt (12. April 2002)

*jo*

perfekt
da war mein brain wohl grad auf durchzuch..

thx


----------



## Tob (12. April 2002)

Ich glaub um das mit worten zu sagen was da oben steht ist um einiges stressiger als schnell das bischen code einzutippen...

tob


----------

